# 1st Endo appt post TT



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

Today is exactly two weeks since my TT and I had my first post surgery endo appointment. Here are my labs that were taken 11/5 (6 days ago):

TSH 10.61 (.450 - 4.50)
Free T4 .86 (.82 - 1.77)
Free T3 3.3 (2.0 - 4.4)

I am on 30 mgs of Armour (1/2 grain) and did take it the morning of my blood draw, so I'm thinking that's why the T3 is higher than it should be based on the other numbers. I'm convinced that even though I'm very hypo, the T3 in the Armour is saving me from bad symptoms. I feel somewhat tired, but otherwise nothing like before the TT. I told my endo that and he said that he has seen several people in his practice that have had their Hashi symptoms go away after a TT.

He wanted to up my dose to 60 (1 grain), but I told him I would rather go up to 45 for a while first, then go to 60 so I can get used to it. He was fine with that so tomorrow I start the new dose of 45.

Tomorrow is my surgeon appointment when I should get the pathology results and my calcium levels.


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

I had my followup with the surgeon today. He took the remaining glue off my incision and it's a little over one inch. I had an endoscopic TT.

Pathology result: no malignancy!

Final pathology diagnosis: Hashimoto's Thyroiditis.

I'm sssssooooooo glad it's out!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

Well this is really good news! I hope your recovery continues to go well for you and that you soon will be feeling good and enjoying life!

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers!

Kay


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I am so happy to hear you are doing so well! Congrats!

When you said they did an endoscopic TT, did they go in through your throat or through some other location like your armpit? I am just curious.

I wish you more good healing!


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

Thank you, Ladies! 
He went through my throat, at the base of my neck. I didn't have a drain and I was in and out of the hospital in under 12 hours. My surgeon does almost all his thyroidectomies endoscopic.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Neat! I am glad to hear this is helping your recovery!


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Wow! Seems like you had an AWESOME surgeon, I have never heard of endoscopic TT, that is so cool. I am so glad you are feeling better, I had mine done in June for Hashi's as well. I am still working on getting my levels right, I am currently on 137mcg of Levothroid (T4) and Calcium due to Parathyroids being zonked. I see that you are on Armour and I have been wondering if I would be doing better with some T3 myself. Were you offered Armour by your Endo? Were you on Armour prior to your TT?


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

Yes, my surgeon was awesome! He is a friend of the family and specializes in endoscopic and laparascopic surgeries. My incision looks like it's shrinking daily and looks fantastic.

I was originally on synthroid back in May and didn't do well with it so my endo switched me to Armour. I am convinced that it's what's helping me now, since I'm very hypo. I'm on 45 mgs now (3/4 of a grain) and I can feel that I'll need to up it again which I'm scheduled to do on Sunday. I'll jump to 1 grain (60mgs) then hold until January and then lab. Unless I start to feel very hypo, which he told me to lab and call him and we'll increase it again.

It wouldn't hurt to look into some kind of T3. Armour or cytomel. I'm all for whatever works!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

McKenna said:
 

> Yes, my surgeon was awesome! He is a friend of the family and specializes in endoscopic and laparascopic surgeries. My incision looks like it's shrinking daily and looks fantastic.
> 
> I was originally on synthroid back in May and didn't do well with it so my endo switched me to Armour. I am convinced that it's what's helping me now, since I'm very hypo. I'm on 45 mgs now (3/4 of a grain) and I can feel that I'll need to up it again which I'm scheduled to do on Sunday. I'll jump to 1 grain (60mgs) then hold until January and then lab. Unless I start to feel very hypo, which he told me to lab and call him and we'll increase it again.
> 
> It wouldn't hurt to look into some kind of T3. Armour or cytomel. I'm all for whatever works!


You sound wonderful and of course you know by way of PM how happy I am about the pathology report!


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

Andros said:


> You sound wonderful and of course you know by way of PM how happy I am about the pathology report!


I do know and thank you and everyone here for their support!


----------

